# Ordered a pizza



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

I just called the pizza place and ordered. I was so scared, but then I was like, 'screw it I'm just goinna call and get it over with' I said alot of umms, but overall I am very proud that I made the call. 1 step in the right direction to getting over this stupid phobia. I am very proud of myself.

Andrea


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Ready for the hard part? Going inside the restuarant and ordering your food in there :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andrea,

Speaking of ordering a pizza - I also did something I was afraid of....I got to pay the pizza delivery man! :fall. I was worried about whether I gave him enough for a tip.....a whole $2. I was cordial, and I haven't worried about the interaction, soooo.

Three boogies for you: :boogie :boogie :boogie!
And three boogies for me! :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

good job!  I remember when I was scared of ordering pizza, what made me call was because I was craving it so much that it overpowered my sa lol.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :banana Question is, what are you going to accomplish next? Do what you want, you are you, darn it.

Speals


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Andrea,
> 
> Speaking of ordering a pizza - I also did something I was afraid of....I got to pay the pizza delivery man! :fall. I was worried about whether I gave him enough for a tip.....a whole $2. I was cordial, and I haven't worried about the interaction, soooo.
> 
> ...


you and your boogies... opcorn Look at them go! 
Just so you know next time, a usual tip is 15% of the total cost.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Great job!!!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome  One time my older brother said he'd pay for the pizza if *I* order it. What did I do? Paid my younger brother $5.00 to make the call :lol


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Ahh, my father used to force me to call to keep me from turning into a completely petrified agoraphobe (his way of "helping" was to embarrass me and stress me out). Too late for that.  

But anyway, congratulations!!


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I hate ordering pizza on the phone! Ive done it before but its not pleasant. Those pizza guys can be mean.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Icon of Sin said:


> Ready for the hard part? Going inside the restuarant and ordering your food in there :afr


Ill order inside any day over calling it in. :stu Just me.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

:thanks for the support everyone !!! 

Andrea


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

kev said:


> I hate ordering pizza on the phone! Ive done it before but its not pleasant. Those pizza guys can be mean.


What happened when you called?


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I've thought about ordering a pizza for the first time, but now no one likes pizza anymore :mum


good job Andrea


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Well done! 

My mum and step-dad have gone overseas this week for a numbr of days so my mum was giving me suggestions as to what I should have for dinner each night, and she's like "one night you can order a pizza". I just said "I've gone off pizza"... In other words, I don't want to ring up for a pizza!!


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

If Pizza places knew what was keeping people from ordering their pizzas...maybe they would change their advertising...or options...maybe they would have computers in their stores so you could email or IM a pizza order...or maybe offer to call you ... :lol


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I think you can order pizza online from pizza hut. Never tried it.


----------

